#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  True cost of malaria treatment?

## fishlocker

Without going into great detail does anyone know the true cost of malaria treatment in Vientiane Laos.
Reason being yea you guessed it, I'm being pressed again for cost of said "treatment ". Reasurch from WHO states 240usd to 290usd. This data from the Myanmar /Thailand border a year or two ago. I'm being asked for less than half that number. Can this or should I say is this reasonable to assume that 100usd could "cure" malaria?  And if so what's the process. 

I have been told the sick person went to the doctor and they confirmed the reason for the illness is malaria.  I'll be telling the gf to have this person save the doctor bill for me to see it when I get there. Of course it will be  San script to me so I have to "trust" and often I wonder about that . Not that 100 bucks will break the bank, I just value honesty.  

I told the gf I expect a dinner and a little hospitality out of it when I get there.  And not just bats and rice........again....I hope. Ha ha.

----------


## Immigrunt

Any joy with the receipt?

It's a different approach to the sick buffalo at least.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'll be telling the gf to have this person save the doctor bill for me to see it when I get there. Of course it will be San script to me so I have to "trust" and often I wonder about that .


Photo the receipts and publish them on here. Someones wife/GF will translate.  :Smile:  Or Jeff could help. He's in to all things gibberish.

----------


## lom

> I told the gf I expect a dinner and a little hospitality out of it when I get there. And not just bats and rice........again....I hope. Ha ha.


Ever tried worms and bread crumbs? You may get hooked on it..

----------


## crackerjack101

Depends what type of malaria it is.

----------


## redhaze

I got treated for Denque Fever in Thailand once. I think my tab ran about 20 dollars

----------


## Immigrunt

Unlike malaria, dengue is caused by a virus and has no treatment available.

----------


## redhaze

Ok well they gave me some shit and I got better. Amazing Thailand!

EDIT: Come to think of it I think I laid in bed for a week then got better. But somewhere along the way I paid twenty dollars. Well whatever

----------


## Immigrunt

Expensive paracetamol!

Having had it once you should look into getting the vaccine 

http://outbreaknewstoday.com/bangkok...ue-cases-2016/

----------


## redhaze

> Expensive paracetamol!


Pretty sure it was the IV treatments and just generally stepping into a doctor's office moreso than the packets of paracetamol.




> Having had it once you should look into getting the vaccine


Why, is it supposed to be worse the second time? Because the first time really wasn't that bad. Just a low grade fever for about a week, sort of just sick enough to not want to do anything besides lay in an air conditioned hotel room

----------


## Immigrunt

Yep, suggest you read that A Second Time Dengue Infection Can be Life-Threatening Says Research - NDTV.com

----------


## redhaze

Huh. Yeah I do remember reading about that now that you bring it up. That article notes that there is no known vaccine for Denque, and it was written in late 2015. Meaning that the Denque vaccine is pretty damn new.

So, take yer chances with 2nd Denque, or be a guinea pig for a new vaccine where the long-term effects likely won't be known for decades.

----------


## Pragmatic

I believe there are 4 variants of Dengue fever. Once you've overcome a variant you become immune from catching that variant again. I had the Hemorrhagic variant and it took a damn sight more than a week to get over.

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Ok well they gave me some shit and I got better. Amazing Thailand!
> 
> EDIT: Come to think of it I think I laid in bed for a week then got better. But somewhere along the way I paid twenty dollars. Well whatever


That was for the happy ending  :Smile:

----------


## Immigrunt

> I believe there are 4 variants of Dengue fever. Once you've overcome a variant you become immune from catching that variant again. I had the Hemorrhagic variant and it took a damn sight more than a week to get over.


But that immunity helps the other variants to spread more severely if you are infected by them. The vaccine is only approved for people of a certain age and those that have developed a dangerous variant immunity.

----------


## redhaze

> those that have developed a dangerous variant immunity


Is there a test for this?

Because honestly I don't even know if my origninal diagnosis was official. I think it was just assumed based on my symptoms.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> I believe there are 4 variants of Dengue fever. Once you've overcome a variant you become immune from catching that variant again. I had the Hemorrhagic variant and it took a damn sight more than a week to get over.
> 
> 
> But that immunity helps the other variants to spread more severely if you are infected by them. The vaccine is only approved for people of a certain age and those that have developed a dangerous variant immunity.


Even more dangerous is the ability of all the strains to become resistant to any current prophylactic/vaccine, as they've been known to do.

The greater issues and questions that we should have is developing immune-strengthening agents in lieu of the usual surface measure.

----------


## Immigrunt

Dengue has yet to become resistant to a vaccine. There's only one. Takeda are developing a second.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Because honestly I don't even know if my origninal diagnosis was official. I think it was just assumed based on my symptoms.


Dengue is confirmed with a blood test which should be taken about 4 days post start of fever. If I recall correctly?

----------


## Immigrunt

Polymerase chain reaction testing or dengue antibodies in the blood.

----------


## nidhogg

> Polymerase chain reaction testing of dengue antibodies in the blood.


Cough.  Not quite.

----------


## Immigrunt

Feel free to correct rather than that useless contribution.

----------


## VocalNeal

Coming back to the OP's buffalo problem. Do an internet search for drug for malaria. Go to a Thai pharmacy and ask how much they are, Offer to send that much.

Our Immigrunt friend is becoming like Slick. "I know more than you but won't tell you what I know" This stance might work at school but become a bit tired on an adult forum.
That and not answering the OP question just picking holes in the answers other give. I'm sure he'll turn into a valued forum contributor? There is always the ignore button.

----------


## Immigrunt

^ Indeed there is, so why not use it.

I've answered questions but self-research or medical consultation is obviously much better. What have you contributed other than to bitch?

There's no point answering the OP question all these months later. He either paid or didn't and got a receipt or didn't. Was curious to know which.

----------


## fishlocker

Shit, was there for a spell a few months ago and forgot all about the treatment and the 100 bucks. They did treat me well in that I was toured around Vientiane at no cost. In a roundabout way I did buy beers and picked up a portable wifi for little Pinkie ( niece ) so she could "play" with the tablet we gave her for X-mass.  I guess I didn't feel extorted and had a great time overall so yea, water under the bridge.  

I did a thread on the trip and had a good time touring Laos. We plan to go back, we still have things on the bucket list there. I missed Konglor cave amongst other attractions. 

I don't sweat the small stuff, wouldn't wish malaria on anyone. I was kidding about eating bats though I did have ant and ant egg soup with fisheyes as an added bonus a few years ago.

Piece out...............................................  ......the fish.

----------


## nidhogg

> Feel free to correct rather than that useless contribution.


You managed to figure it out.

----------


## Immigrunt

Your point? Other than looking for typos.




> Shit, was there for a spell a few months ago and forgot all about the treatment and the 100 bucks. They did treat me well in that I was toured around Vientiane at no cost. In a roundabout way I did buy beers and picked up a portable wifi for little Pinkie ( niece ) so she could "play" with the tablet we gave her for X-mass.  I guess I didn't feel extorted and had a great time overall so yea, water under the bridge.  
> 
> I did a thread on the trip and had a good time touring Laos. We plan to go back, we still have things on the bucket list there. I missed Konglor cave amongst other attractions. 
> 
> I don't sweat the small stuff, wouldn't wish malaria on anyone. I was kidding about eating bats though I did have ant and ant egg soup with fisheyes as an added bonus a few years ago.
> 
> Piece out...............................................  ......the fish.


Great, I'll look the thread up. I've had malaria but not in Laos. Wouldn't wish it on anyone.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Without going into great detail does anyone know the true cost of malaria treatment in Vientiane Laos.
> Reason being yea you guessed it, I'm being pressed again for cost of said "treatment ". Reasurch from WHO states 240usd to 290usd. This data from the Myanmar /Thailand border a year or two ago. I'm being asked for less than half that number. Can this or should I say is this reasonable to assume that 100usd could "cure" malaria?  And if so what's the process. 
> 
> I have been told the sick person went to the doctor and they confirmed the reason for the illness is malaria.  I'll be telling the gf to have this person save the doctor bill for me to see it when I get there. Of course it will be  San script to me so I have to "trust" and often I wonder about that . Not that 100 bucks will break the bank, I just value honesty.  
> 
> I told the gf I expect a dinner and a little hospitality out of it when I get there.  And not just bats and rice........again....I hope. Ha ha.


Sorry in advance Fish as lately I've become a bit flippant. 
I was wondering as it seems to have gone by the wayside...so just a few questions.
More important than how much the medicine costs would be who exactly had been diagnosed with malaria.
Was it your beloved parent, your child, another beloved family member...exactly what was the person's relation to you ?

Could you easily afford additional expenses ? How would your conscience have felt if you said no ?  ::chitown:: 

 :ourrules: 
Caveat: I understand that most poor families rely on wealthier family members for assistance in times of need and sometimes just whenever they feel a need.

----------


## fishlocker

I haven't checked this thread in a long time but it was my girlfriends family member back in Laos. 
And of course I'm not going to say no if in fact someone is in dire straights. I'm not exactly skint but have been called "took" because sometimes I just say no when folks ask for money. 

I was feeling a bit generous over Christmas so I forgave the sisters of a debt they had for years In regards to a tractor I bought that the three of them share. It is a Kabota with attachments.  I kinda knew it would be tough for them to pay me back but this way I could say no to more stuff as I could hold this over their heads. Not to cool of me so I just told them I forgave them of the debt last Christmass.  It brought them to tears.

The best deal was that on a handshake that I will have BILs head on a pole in front of the farmhouse so that everyone will know he didn't pay me back for a land deal if he does not. I asked what reassurance I would have if he reneged on the deal. For lack of any real collateral he offered up his head. They were his terms and I thought why not as long as I get to choose the pole. We do have a rather large bamboo plot out back so a long thick one would show well to passers-by. 

The land has since doubled in value and I found out he has a killer plot along the Mekong in his MILs home town. He offered me a plot if I so desire.  Not yet I said but we have been kicking the Idea around.I'm a bit young to retire but mabey some day I'll have had enough.  The real question is when is enough enough.   

I have an In and around Lao thread that I believe has a few pics of farmland. I did a thread called the true cost of farmland on the Mekong but the pics are long gone. Good info though by some noteworthy TD members. 

Peace out............the fish.

----------

